# SE-R Mods



## Smoke Tune SE-R (Aug 3, 2006)

newbie here, got an '06 smoke se-r, blk/gry int, 6-sp. tints. installed nismo cai, sweet @ 4500rpm. this is where i'm thinking of going, any suggestion on the stillen stb, i hear you gotta do some shaving. the nismo suspension & i heard the limited slip diff from the max would work being it's the same 6 speed tranny, appreciate any feedback. also, any suggestions on fitting 245/40/18 series tires on the stock 18x8 rims


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey, Smoke SE-R here too. So far I have an AEM CAI, Tein springs and grounding kit. My strut tower brace and Eibach Camber kit are on their way, and I just received my HLSD (the one from the '04 Maxima) - I'm getting it installed in a couple of weeks, I'll let u know how it turns out! I will be upgrading to the 245/40-18's soon as well, they will fit on the rims, but that's about as wide as I would go.


----------



## Smoke Tune SE-R (Aug 3, 2006)

I just ordered my strut tower bar from stillen & nismo suspension, should arrive by the end of the week. as for rubbers, still researching brands. I'm lookin @ bridgestone potenza pole position, being from ny, I gotta go with all seasons. I like that S5 grill from activetuning


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Hope Stillen does better on your STB than mine - I've been waiting more than a month for mine (they say they are behind on machining)


----------



## Frm350ZtoSE-R (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey man, same here 06 smoke with smoke and black lather 6speed trying to do some modding myself... heard nismo cai is the way to go


----------

